# Questions About A Blast On TRT



## Magellen1 (Jun 25, 2021)

I’ve been on TRT for about 4 months now, and would say that I’m dialed in just based on how I feel. I’ve been at 200mg a week for almost 2 months, and it’s been as advertised since going up to 200 from my initial 160 a week. I’ll be getting my blood work done in a couple of days to see where my levels are at, and the clinic I use won’t require any more for another six months, although I will keep a closer eye on bloodwork than that.

Assuming I don’t see anything on the bloodwork that would make it prohibitive, I’m wanting to run a blast, and wanted to get some advice on how to approach it. Just on the TRT alone I’ve made good strength gains, and I’ve done really well getting my diet on point. I’ve noticed no sides at all except that I’m holding onto water badly, is what it is on that. My energy is where I hoped it would be, I sleep great (52 years old / 6’0. - about 225. Don’t know my bf%, but it’s too high). 

My TRT Test Is Cyp 200. For the blast I have additional Test C 250 and Tren A 100 that I got UGL. A couple years ago I did my only blast ever with 10 weeks Test C at 500 a week and ran the Tren A at 200 a week for five weeks. The results were excellent given my modest goals. I was extremely fortunate not to have hurt myself as I then was basically proceeding on bro scientists advice. No gyno from the test on that blast, the Tren made me slightly more edgy and it was hard to sleep, but it was acceptable given the gains. 

The advice I’ve gotten here prior to starting TRT was brutally honest, and completely on point. I’ve done my best to educate myself based on what I’ve been told here, which was basically get bloodwork instead of blindly going into a blast like I was initially going to do when I started studying this forum. The bloodwork showed low enough Test so I went on TRT, a great decision and almost certainly because of the advice I got here.

So I’m asking again. All opinions will be appreciated and certainly considered carefully. I’d really like to know what you guys think about running a calorie deficit on a blast like this, I’ve got to strip some of this body fat, and whether or not cardio is a good idea on Tren.


----------



## OldeBull1 (Jun 25, 2021)

I can't answer your exact question. I can tell you that I am also on TRT, 200mg test weekly 50mg deca. I have been low carb, high protein since February (this isn't a true keto diet, as my fat intake may be low and protein high). I haven't been testing for ketosis, or tracking calories, but I am sure I am in a caloric deficit (most days).  I've dropped weight while gaining strength.

I can't speak for Tren, haven't touched it. I would have to say, cardio is a good idea, regardless of Tren. You said you are 52, cardio is a good idea in general. Sure, it will help with some fat burning, but more importantly, heart health. Tren may impact your endurance, if so, keep it to a steady, low impact, walk.

Diet will make the biggest difference, regardless of pharma. Keep doing your TRT, or blast if you'd like,  diet and cardio are key to stripping that fat.


----------



## CJ (Jun 25, 2021)

How much fat are you trying to lose?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Jun 25, 2021)

I make no claims at being an expert, but why not wait 6 months to see what 200mg test per week, diet and exercise alone do for you?


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Jun 25, 2021)

I woulda maybe gone the Tren E route with the Test C because of the half-life. I've seen many others do Test C/Tren A too in their cycles so I suppose it works fine, but Acetate has like 1/4 the life Cypionate does. The other option to me would be splitting the dose and pinning the Tren A more often.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jun 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> How much fat are you trying to lose?



It’s hard to answer that without knowing my bf%, and also I’m quite sure I’m carrying significant water.. I can get to the point of being lean with diet and cardio, as was suggested, but I guess I’d say I’d like to be in the area of 210 pounds.. That was about where I was the last time I was in pretty decent shape... I always hear how it’s impossible for some guys to do cardio on a Tren blast, did not attempt any cardio on Tren before, so couldn’t say for myself..


----------



## Jin (Jun 25, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> I make no claims at being an expert, but why not wait 6 months to see what 200mg test per week, diet and exercise alone do for you?



Guys that run Tren their first cycle are probably not going to listen to this type of prudent advice


----------



## Magellen1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> I make no claims at being an expert, but why not wait 6 months to see what 200mg test per week, diet and exercise alone do for you?



Fair question.. I have run this cycle previously, and reacted well to it with minimal and very manageable sides. Honestly, the gains I made on Tren were almost embarrassing, and it would be disingenuous of me to say that I don’t want another run like that. Everyone reacts differently to compounds based on their own genetics. But my experience on that cycle was unlike anything I personally could have expected.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Jin said:


> Guys that run Tren their first cycle are probably not going to listen to this type of prudent advice



Fair enough point of view.. First cycle in some time, but not the first time ever. As stated, I’ll certainly consider all opinions.. I would be curious as to what you would suggest as a blast to build off of six months of TRT.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> I woulda maybe gone the Tren E route with the Test C because of the half-life. I've seen many others do Test C/Tren A too in their cycles so I suppose it works fine, but Acetate has like 1/4 the life Cypionate does. The other option to me would be splitting the dose and pinning the Tren A more often.



I see.. Wasn’t aware of the half life difference, I know Test C is a long ester.


----------



## Jin (Jun 25, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> Fair enough point of view.. First cycle in some time, but not the first time ever. As stated, I’ll certainly consider all opinions.. I would be curious as to what you would suggest as a blast to build off of six months of TRT.



Sounded like your first cycle years ago included tren. That’s what I was referring to. Pardon if I misunderstood. 

500mg of test. 14 weeks. Diet and training are way more important than drugs. 

I’ve found the leaner you are the better testosterone/aas works. I suggest you lose that body fat in a cut. Caloric deficit and cardio. Then blast. 

I love tren. But why pull out all the stops right at the beginning?


----------



## creekrat (Jun 25, 2021)

Let's start with your original post.  Being on TRT for only 4 months I would give it another 6-8 months of putting in some hard work and getting your diet nailed down.



Magellen1 said:


> I see.. Wasn’t aware of the half life difference, I know Test C is a long ester.



Now for another brutally honest response to this part.  This statement tells me that you're not ready to run those compounds or anything really.  You should know all about half lives and how they will go with your cycle.  Learn what esters are and how they play a part in the delivery of the hormone into your system.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Jin said:


> Sounded like your first cycle years ago included tren. That’s what I was referring to. Pardon if I misunderstood.
> 
> 500mg of test. 14 weeks. Diet and training are way more important than drugs.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the response... Given the fact that my bloodwork is checked every six months by the TRT clinic, I have a shorter window for running a blast. Also, I do not have a reliable UGL source, I was basically at the right place at the right time to get the additional Test and Tren. This said, I will also cop to a degree of impatience that might not be prevalent, or as prevalent at least, were I on my own clock. I do understand that this stuff is not magic, that diet and training supersede, and that the application can be dangerous if not approached responsibility. As was mentioned by someone else, my lack of knowledge of the Tren ester is a serious mistake. That is something I should have known.

Similar to what you suggest, I had thought about just running the Test at 500 for 10 weeks at a calorie deficit so as to burn fat and still realize some strength gain. As you suggest, it probably makes more sense to just commit to burning off the fat before running the blast.. As stated, short window and impatience on my part may be infringing upon my better judgment, so I’ll give serious thought to what you suggest.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jun 26, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Let's start with your original post.  Being on TRT for only 4 months I would give it another 6-8 months of putting in some hard work and getting your diet nailed down.
> 
> 
> 
> Now for another brutally honest response to this part.  This statement tells me that you're not ready to run those compounds or anything really.  You should know all about half lives and how they will go with your cycle.  Learn what esters are and how they play a part in the delivery of the hormone into your system.



Its difficult to argue with this, I really should have known that Tren A is a short ester... Touché.

Im getting bloodwork today, the first I’ve had since I started TRT. I’ll look closely at that before doing anything. As Jin suggested, I may be better off burning fat before running any compounds, and as you point out here, might need to study a bit more as well.


----------



## creekrat (Jun 26, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> Its difficult to argue with this, I really should have known that Tren A is a short ester... Touché.
> 
> Im getting bloodwork today, the first I’ve had since I started TRT. I’ll look closely at that before doing anything. As Jin suggested, I may be better off burning fat before running any compounds, and as you point out here, might need to study a bit more as well.




This just reinforces the recommendation to wait a while longer.  Even if you have to do blood work on your own in another couple of months, I would suggest you have a pattern established via the BW.  You may feel like everything is dialed in but then again most guys on cycle feel dialed in and sometimes god like.


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> Similar to what you suggest, I had thought about just running the Test at 500 for 10 weeks at a calorie deficit so as to burn fat and still realize some strength gain.



You can easily do this at 200 mg/wk, and you'd probably like the results better. You say you're holding onto a ton of excess water at 200 mg... What do you think is going to happen at 500 mgs? You're going to be a water buffalo, high blood pressure, feeling bloated all day long, no bueno amigo.

You're probably a high estrogen converter, your upcoming blood tests will let you know, and if you are, you'll need to formulate a plan accordingly.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 26, 2021)

Jin said:


> Sounded like your first cycle years ago included tren. That’s what I was referring to. Pardon if I misunderstood.
> 
> 500mg of test. 14 weeks. Diet and training are way more important than drugs.
> 
> ...



This.  Lose the fat, then do the cycle.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jun 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You can easily do this at 200 mg/wk, and you'd probably like the results better. You say you're holding onto a ton of excess water at 200 mg... What do you think is going to happen at 500 mgs? You're going to be a water buffalo, high blood pressure, feeling bloated all day long, no bueno amigo.
> 
> You're probably a high estrogen converter, your upcoming blood tests will let you know, and if you are, you'll need to formulate a plan accordingly.



Yes, I’ll be interested to see what my Estradiol is at. It was 23.9 on my initial lab. I’ve experienced no gyno sides at all, that I’m aware of, since starting TRT or on the blast I did previously a couple of years ago. The labs will tell me for sure.

The consensus here seems to be go be less of a fat arse first before running the blast. I’ve locked in my diet over the last month, if I were to commit to cardio in the same manner, I think I could be where I’d like to be in bf in 2-3 months. I’d agree this is the best way to approach, it just puts off running any kind of blast for over six months, have to keep my numbers in line for the clinic.

So if I go this route, any opinions on the effectiveness of my compounds if I sit in them for 6-7 months? I’ve read all kinds of opinions on the shelf life of compounds, not sure what to believe.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 26, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> I woulda maybe gone the Tren E route with the Test C because of the half-life. I've seen many others do Test C/Tren A too in their cycles so I suppose it works fine, but Acetate has like 1/4 the life Cypionate does. The other option to me would be splitting the dose and pinning the Tren A more often.


Just pin your Test C and Tren Ace daily and half life isn’t an issue.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 26, 2021)

You've gotten very good advice from my brothers above ... I will only add at 52 you not a young dumb teenager ... you've got 3 decades of adult experience ... instead of saying I don't know my bodyfat ... get it tested - NOW ... also 4 months of doing anything to add muscle is a joke ... you should already know that (it will take years to add quality muscle in your 50's but it can be done)... your next 6 months should be learning diet protocol and dialing in nutrition ... plus adding cardio ... if you're 225 @ 6' ... your bodyfat is likely 25% or higher ... get MyFitnessPal ... track calories ... without discipline and knowledge of diet and nutrition no amount of cycling is going to matter ...

Also during these 6 months of cutting will give the necessary time to learn what cycles would benefit you most ... there is alot to learn but can all be done in time ...

Lastly 200mgs per week many would agree is a cycle level of test ... so know that you are already taking enough rest to make very good gains while cutting...


----------



## CJ (Jun 26, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> Yes, I’ll be interested to see what my Estradiol is at. It was 23.9 on my initial lab. I’ve experienced no gyno sides at all, that I’m aware of, since starting TRT or on the blast I did previously a couple of years ago. The labs will tell me for sure.
> 
> The consensus here seems to be go be less of a fat arse first before running the blast. I’ve locked in my diet over the last month, if I were to commit to cardio in the same manner, I think I could be where I’d like to be in bf in 2-3 months. I’d agree this is the best way to approach, it just puts off running any kind of blast for over six months, have to keep my numbers in line for the clinic.
> 
> So if I go this route, any opinions on the effectiveness of my compounds if I sit in them for 6-7 months? I’ve read all kinds of opinions on the shelf life of compounds, not sure what to believe.



I'm curious as to what your Testosterone levels were on your initial 160 mg/wk dose. You know your estradiol level, so you must've had bloodwork.

Your gear will be fine in 6-7 months. I have a few vials that are 2 years past expiration date that I wouldn't hesitate to use in a pinch.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jun 26, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm curious as to what your Testosterone levels were on your initial 160 mg/wk dose. You know your estradiol level, so you must've had bloodwork.
> 
> Your gear will be fine in 6-7 months. I have a few vials that are 2 years past expiration date that I wouldn't hesitate to use in a pinch.



My initial total test was 390. Keep in mind, that that and the E numbers were pre TRT. The bloodwork I submitted today will be the first bloodwork I’ve had since starting. I was supposed to get more bloodwork done at 10 weeks out, but did not, clinic somehow overlooked it when refilling my script.

Ill see where the numbers are now, but I’ve basically decided to save the blast and attack fat loss first, based on the advice I’m getting here. Good to know my compounds will still be good, as I don’t have a reliable source. Basically got what I have because a buddy owed me a big favor. He would not normally hook anyone up from his source.


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 26, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> It’s hard to answer that without knowing my bf%, and also I’m quite sure I’m carrying significant water.. I can get to the point of being lean with diet and cardio, as was suggested, but I guess I’d say I’d like to be in the area of 210 pounds.. That was about where I was the last time I was in pretty decent shape... I always hear how it’s impossible for some guys to do cardio on a Tren blast, did not attempt any cardio on Tren before, so couldn’t say for myself..



You should be able to go into any major gym and pay to get a skin fold test to see your bf%

Evolt and some other hand held methods aren't real accurate and can vary heaps .. the most accurate is a dexus scan which is about $80 or so. But the skin fold test is good enough for what you want.

The testosterone will make you hold water, also depends upon your diet and other supplements. Wouldn't worry about that unless you want to compete or get the perfect beach body.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jul 1, 2021)

This thread may be dead at this point, don’t know the shelf life of these, but as I stated previously, I decided to hold off on running a blast in favor of cutting some fat and getting diet and cardio back in line, based on the prevailing opinions here.. I just got my bloodwork back, and I’m a bit surprised by the numbers. To update from earlier in the thread, these numbers are 4 months into TRT, the last 2 of which dosed at 200mg a week. My test pre TRT was 400 and Estradiol was 29. My new numbers are Test at 1500 and Estadiol at 81. It also shows my hemoglobin, hematocrit, glucose and RBC as being too high, based on their baseline normal range.
I have a consultation with the doc in a couple days to discuss these numbers, but I am a complete novice at what these numbers really mean. Thought I would get some feedback from the group on it. The Test and especially the Estradiol are much higher than I expected. I really haven’t experienced any sides at all besides excess water. No acne or sore nips, sleep great, and I feel fantastic.. I might be a tad more edgy, but nothing out of control, pretty calm guy as a rule.

As always, all opinions respected and appreciated.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 1, 2021)

You're likely not drinking nearly enough water which will drive up some of your CBC values.  

FWIW, my doc started me on 200mg also and ended up moving me down to 160mg/wk because my test came back at 1300ish.


----------



## eazy (Jul 1, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> This thread may be dead at this point, don’t know the shelf life of these, but as I stated previously, I decided to hold off on running a blast in favor of cutting some fat and getting diet and cardio back in line, based on the prevailing opinions here.. I just got my bloodwork back, and I’m a bit surprised by the numbers. To update from earlier in the thread, these numbers are 4 months into TRT, the last 2 of which dosed at 200mg a week. My test pre TRT was 400 and Estradiol was 29. My new numbers are Test at 1500 and Estadiol at 81. It also shows my hemoglobin, hematocrit, glucose and RBC as being too high, based on their baseline normal range.
> I have a consultation with the doc in a couple days to discuss these numbers, but I am a complete novice at what these numbers really mean. Thought I would get some feedback from the group on it. The Test and especially the Estradiol are much higher than I expected. I really haven’t experienced any sides at all besides excess water. No acne or sore nips, sleep great, and I feel fantastic.. I might be a tad more edgy, but nothing out of control, pretty calm guy as a rule.
> 
> As always, all opinions respected and appreciated.



is it >1500? the test is capped at 1500. I get labs from Quest, they cap at 10,000.

How long did you wait from your last shot to go get bloodwork?

Are you well hydrated? Dehydration can cause high RBC, hematocrit, and hemoglobin levels, they're dependent on plasma volumes.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jul 1, 2021)

eazy said:


> is it >1500? the test is capped at 1500. I get labs from Quest, they cap at 10,000.
> 
> How long did you wait from your last shot to go get bloodwork?
> 
> Are you well hydrated? Dehydration can cause high RBC, hematocrit, and hemoglobin levels, they're dependent on plasma volumes.



It said >1500. Also, my last shot was with 24 hours of the test, didn’t think about that before I went.

Also, don’t drink nearly enough water, but that ends effective immediately.


----------



## eazy (Jul 1, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> It said >1500. Also, my last shot was with 24 hours of the test, didn’t think about that before I went.
> 
> Also, don’t drink nearly enough water, but that ends effective immediately.


If I know my labs are on Friday 7/2 for example's sake, my last shot would have been 6/25. nice low numbers for my trt doc.

gallon per day will keep the high crit away.


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

Good luck with your journey, lots of good info in here.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jul 1, 2021)

eazy said:


> If I know my labs are on Friday 7/2 for example's sake, my last shot would have been 6/25. nice low numbers for my trt doc.
> 
> gallon per day will keep the high crit away.



Yeah, makes sense. Probably would have been a pretty significant difference if I had done that..

What about the Estradiol? Is that uncommonly high? I have an AI but haven’t taken any of it.. No gyno at all, so not sure how to approach that..


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> Yeah, makes sense. Probably would have been a pretty significant difference if I had done that..
> 
> What about the Estradiol? Is that uncommonly high? I have an AI but haven’t taken any of it.. No gyno at all, so not sure how to approach that..


Gyno is not the only sign of high E2, lots of guys will report libido has gone down, that they are holding too much water, headaches. 

Having a higher body fat can increase your e2 when on TRT, getting your bodyfat % down can really help with controlling it. AI's are not a good thing to take if you don't need to.


----------



## eazy (Jul 1, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> Yeah, makes sense. Probably would have been a pretty significant difference if I had done that..
> 
> What about the Estradiol? Is that uncommonly high? I have an AI but haven’t taken any of it.. No gyno at all, so not sure how to approach that..



Not high in my opinion. 

If your test level is 2-2.5x higher than "in range", your e2 would also be proportionally higher. 

Personally, I do not take AI unless I get a side.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jul 1, 2021)

eazy said:


> Not high in my opinion.
> 
> If your test level is 2-2.5x higher than "in range", your e2 would also be proportionally higher.
> 
> Personally, I do not take AI unless I get a side.



I see.. Bf is too high, and I am holding water on top of that. Plus, as you say, higher test means higher e2.. I’m locked in on cutting fat now, perhaps those numbers will come down when I do.. Dint want to take the AI unless I have to.... 

Libido is on fire, so thankful for that.

I appreciate all the input.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 1, 2021)

eazy said:


> gallon per day will keep the high crit away.


This is my experience.


----------



## Spear (Jul 1, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> I see.. Bf is too high, and I am holding water on top of that. Plus, as you say, higher test means higher e2.. I’m locked in on cutting fat now, perhaps those numbers will come down when I do.. Dint want to take the AI unless I have to....
> 
> Libido is on fire, so thankful for that.
> 
> I appreciate all the input.


What's the diet going to look like?


----------



## Magellen1 (Jul 1, 2021)

Spear said:


> What's the diet going to look like?



Pretty close to Keto, but staying away from fats. Heavy on chicken breast and egg whites. Steamed Broccoli and Zucchini mostly, I’m using MyFitnessPal to track everything, trying to stat below 2000 calories. I’ll eat a little cheese for flavor.

Carbs are my enemy, but there has to be some for energy.. Any thoughts on which carbs I should try to incorporate?


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> This thread may be dead at this point, don’t know the shelf life of these, but as I stated previously, I decided to hold off on running a blast in favor of cutting some fat and getting diet and cardio back in line, based on the prevailing opinions here.. I just got my bloodwork back, and I’m a bit surprised by the numbers. To update from earlier in the thread, these numbers are 4 months into TRT, the last 2 of which dosed at 200mg a week. My test pre TRT was 400 and Estradiol was 29. My new numbers are Test at 1500 and Estadiol at 81. It also shows my hemoglobin, hematocrit, glucose and RBC as being too high, based on their baseline normal range.
> I have a consultation with the doc in a couple days to discuss these numbers, but I am a complete novice at what these numbers really mean. Thought I would get some feedback from the group on it. The Test and especially the Estradiol are much higher than I expected. I really haven’t experienced any sides at all besides excess water. No acne or sore nips, sleep great, and I feel fantastic.. I might be a tad more edgy, but nothing out of control, pretty calm guy as a rule.
> 
> As always, all opinions respected and appreciated.


It shows that 200 mg/wk is a light cycle for you. A true TRT dose for you would be closer to 100 mg/wk, and would be better long term.

Your blood is getting a little thick on the dose you're running now. If you don't lower it, please consider donating blood often to lessen your risk factors. There's no warning for things like having a stroke.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jul 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It shows that 200 mg/wk is a light cycle for you. A true TRT dose for you would be closer to 100 mg/wk, and would be better long term.



I’m quite sure that’s what the doc will say when I do the consult.. I didn’t really feel any better until I went up to 200, now I feel great.. That may just be timing, allowing the test to dial in, and not necessarily the increase itself.. I would like to run less provided it still provides the current benefits.


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> I’m quite sure that’s what the doc will say when I do the consult.. I didn’t really feel any better until I went up to 200, now I feel great.. That may just be timing, allowing the test to dial in, and not necessarily the increase itself.. I would like to run less provided it still provides the current benefits.


Of course you're going to feel better, you're running a cycle right now. The good feelings will still lower over time, as it becomes your new normal. Best to find the healthy dose for TRT, then if you blast here and there, that's a different story. Then you accept the risks during the short term bump in doses.


----------



## creekrat (Jul 1, 2021)

> Pretty close to Keto, but staying away from fats.


So all protein?  Keto is not sustainable long term and in order to grow and have energy you will need carbs


----------



## Magellen1 (Jul 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Of course you're going to feel better, you're running a cycle right now. The good feelings will still lower over time, as it becomes your new normal. Best to find the healthy dose for TRT, then if you blast here and there, that's a different story. Then you accept the risks during the short term bump in doses.





creekrat said:


> So all protein?  Keto is not sustainable long term and in order to grow and have energy you will need carbs



Agreed, you can’t run this indefinitely. Really, which carbs to incorporate  is a diet knowledge weakness for me..I’m studying up on which ones to eat and how much..

I’ll run this as long as I think I can do it as a boot camp type approach, but not a long term sustainable diet


----------



## eazy (Jul 1, 2021)

rice, oats, sweet potato, yams, potato, cream of rice.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 1, 2021)

Complex carbs would likely work better for you.

Sweet potatoes, brown rice, etc.


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> Pretty close to Keto, but staying away from fats. Heavy on chicken breast and egg whites. Steamed Broccoli and Zucchini mostly, I’m using MyFitnessPal to track everything, trying to stat below 2000 calories. I’ll eat a little cheese for flavor.
> 
> Carbs are my enemy, but there has to be some for energy.. Any thoughts on which carbs I should try to incorporate?


Why are carbs your enemy?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Why are carbs your enemy?


He _thinks_ they are his enemy is more accurate.


----------



## Magellen1 (Jul 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Why are carbs your enemy?


Fear what we don’t understand, I suppose.. Cutting fat is extremely difficult for me, so my approach has always been to run as little carbohydrates as possible. Take alcohol. It turns to pure sugar in me, I could get fat on a diet of vodka and lettuce. It’s really just old school thought, and a lack of knowledge.. I need to put some work into researching which carbs I should eat.


----------



## CJ (Jul 1, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> Fear what we don’t understand, I suppose.. Cutting fat is extremely difficult for me, so my approach has always been to run as little carbohydrates as possible. Take alcohol. It turns to pure sugar in me, I could get fat on a diet of vodka and lettuce. It’s really just old school thought, and a lack of knowledge.. I need to put some work into researching which carbs I should eat.


1. Alcohol does not and can not turn to sugar. There's no way for the body to do that. What actually happens when we drink alcohol, is the body is in such a hurry to rid itself of that poison, that it prioritizes that at the expense of utilizing other macros for fuel, so you store the pizza and pretzels as fat, not the alcohol. Alcohol has 6 Cals per gram.

2. Why do you fear carbs making you fat? Wouldn't eating FAT be more likely to cause you to store fat? Carbs need to be turned to fat before any bodyfat can be stored. Fats you eat are already fat, and can be stored easily...

...BUT it's not a snapshot in time we're concerned about anyway, it's the longer term trend we're concerned with. Throughout the day, you're both burning and storing fat, what we want is for more to be burned off than stored.

That comes down Cals in vs Cals out as a start. Without that being in your favor, anything else is a waste.

After that's in order, you should be hitting your minimum protein requirements, spread out somewhat evenly throughout the day.

Train properly to promote growth/retention of lean tissue, so your body won't see that as a valid fuel source. Give your body a reason to need that muscle.

Fats vs Carbs is SOMEWHAT irrelevant. Personal preference, training requirements, and some other things will dictate where you should be along the carbs vs fats ratio spectrum.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 3, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> I’ve been on TRT for about 4 months now, and would say that I’m dialed in just based on how I feel. I’ve been at 200mg a week for almost 2 months, and it’s been as advertised since going up to 200 from my initial 160 a week. I’ll be getting my blood work done in a couple of days to see where my levels are at, and the clinic I use won’t require any more for another six months, although I will keep a closer eye on bloodwork than that.
> 
> Assuming I don’t see anything on the bloodwork that would make it prohibitive, I’m wanting to run a blast, and wanted to get some advice on how to approach it. Just on the TRT alone I’ve made good strength gains, and I’ve done really well getting my diet on point. I’ve noticed no sides at all except that I’m holding onto water badly, is what it is on that. My energy is where I hoped it would be, I sleep great (52 years old / 6’0. - about 225. Don’t know my bf%, but it’s too high).
> 
> ...


I am going to go ahead and say that on 200mg a week if they want you to wait seven days for blood work which I thing is standard protocol. I have been on trt for 10yesrs and that’s what my dr does. You number should be between 750 and 900. I may be wrong but that where I usually stand when I am not trying to buck the system. My dr just upped me to 300mg a week and it took me over 2 months to get back to that amount. I am trying like hell to go legit but I don’t feel like 200mg a week will be sufficient. 300mg a week and I will feel a little better. After 7 days I prob will be near the 100mg range if not a tiny bit higher. My dc is ok as long as I am not over 1000mg. But this is my dr. Yours may have siffeeent standards.


----------



## creekrat (Jul 3, 2021)

Wow. 300mg ew for trt?  That’s a small cycle


----------



## Magellen1 (Jul 3, 2021)

I did my bloodwork less tan 24 hours after a shot.. Stupid, wasn’t thinking. I’m curious as to how much less my test would have been if I’d done it with a couple day window.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 6, 2021)

*I’m at the other end of the spectrum,My test is 601 free test is 15……
With all the symptoms of low test.
I am starting trt on the 10th….Was honest with the doc about staying on for a couple years straight no breaks,His theory I’d the same as mine that,Because of the years being on “Your body got used to being higher giving me a higher base testosterone.(601) I can’t wait to feel better.
I’ll get my blood results on the 10th also……..*


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 7, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Wow. 300mg ew for trt?  That’s a small cycle


My dr is not a traditionalist.. yes it is a high mg. But he also knows about what I do. I to am very honest with him. I have talked to him about staying at the upper range with my blood tests. He is ok with that. As long as I don’t come in at super high range.  I usually don’t get my blood work done until 7/8 days after my shot so it tends to come in around 1000/1100ng. That is the upper limit as far as a dr goes justifying that dosage. This is what he is ok with so am I. Besides I have gone in ther with my test levels close to 3000ng. Let’s just say if he had a stick he would smash me with it. Every dr is different. They have those wellness clinics out there that prescribe test and gh and they are not traditional prescribers either. And you have to look at why someone has low t. Is it because there body is not making enough of there own or have they shut themselves down for good. Most of us who have been on for years will most likely be shut down. Could I bring my own natural test back probably not at this point. And it would be a long hard road to try and see. Btw I was at 200mg a week and some would say that is a high dose for trt.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 7, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> It said >1500. Also, my last shot was with 24 hours of the test, didn’t think about that before I went.
> 
> Also, don’t drink nearly enough water, but that ends effective immediately.


You defenitly should have not got the test 24 hrs after shot. This gives your body a big blast of test. If you would have waited 7 days your number would have been much lower.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 7, 2021)

Magellen1 said:


> I did my bloodwork less tan 24 hours after a shot.. Stupid, wasn’t thinking. I’m curious as to how much less my test would have been if I’d done it with a couple day window.


My doc is one of the most knowledgeable trt docs in the country. When I came in with a total t of 1450 and free T at 42, he said looks great. I asked if I could bump up my dose and he said “sure it’s not about numbers it’s how you feel”

so I don’t know. The only thing I would say I’d worry about is desensitizing my body to high test levels over a drawn out period of time.

got to leave room for a blast every now and then!

if you had taken your blood work even four days after your last shot, it would’ve been much lower. You took it at peak and the standard is to take it at trough


----------



## Jin (Jul 7, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> My doc is one of the most knowledgeable trt docs in the country. When I came in with a total t of 1450 and free T at 42, he said looks great. I asked if I could bump up my dose and he said “sure it’s not about numbers it’s how you feel”
> 
> so I don’t know. The only thing I would say I’d worry about is desensitizing my body to high test levels over a drawn out period of time.
> 
> ...


What makes you say your trt doctor is among the most knowledgeable?


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> ... I asked if I could bump up my dose and he said “sure it’s not about numbers it’s how you feel”


I hope this was taken out of context, because in isolation, this is terrible advice and could be very dangerous to one's health.


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 7, 2021)

Jin said:


> What makes you say your trt doctor is among the most knowledgeable?


I’m not gonna say his name on here but he’s all over the internet. That’s beside the point though. If somebody says running a high test level is dangerous he’ll reply “show me one study where that is the case in humans”

you can’t.

I don’t care though, I just use it for the script and dose what I want. I don’t want to run high for too long just because I don’t want my body getting accustomed to it


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I’m not gonna say his name on here but he’s all over the internet. That’s beside the point though. If somebody says running a high test level is dangerous he’ll reply “show me one study where that is the case in humans”
> 
> you can’t.
> 
> I don’t care though, I just use it for the script and dose what I want. I don’t want to run high for too long just because I don’t want my body getting accustomed to it


Have there been any long term studies on supraphysiological doses of testosterone? 

Be careful, lack of evidence does not mean evidence is lacking. 

There are countless anecdotal stories of high testosterone adversely affecting bloodwork. I wouldn't dismiss that out of hand.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jul 8, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> I’m not gonna say his name on here but he’s all over the internet. That’s beside the point though. If somebody says running a high test level is dangerous he’ll reply “show me one study where that is the case in humans”
> 
> you can’t.
> 
> I don’t care though, I just use it for the script and dose what I want. I don’t want to run high for too long just because I don’t want my body getting accustomed to it


Who is the dr all over the internet.if he’s on the internet is it a seceret.  So do you cycle high dosages. And what don’t you want to get accustomed  too..  And what is high… 500/600mg/1000mg.  if someone has numbered like 3000+ng’s in there bloodwork constantly I would belive that there are going to eventually be health issues. And I also know for a fact that if you are going thru health insurance they would eventually cut that off. Anyway I am not doubting you cause I don’t know you but I have been training with aas for many years and and would like to keep going as long as me health stays in check. It’s about the long hall for me. If I can stay at 300mg for the rest of my life legally I prob will and just supplement with some npp or a oral to inhanve my test a little more. But someone can make great keepabkengains on 300mg alone with a good training regimens. Good luck


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 8, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> Who is the dr all over the internet.if he’s on the internet is it a seceret.  So do you cycle high dosages. And what don’t you want to get accustomed  too..  And what is high… 500/600mg/1000mg.  if someone has numbered like 3000+ng’s in there bloodwork constantly I would belive that there are going to eventually be health issues. And I also know for a fact that if you are going thru health insurance they would eventually cut that off. Anyway I am not doubting you cause I don’t know you but I have been training with aas for many years and and would like to keep going as long as me health stays in check. It’s about the long hall for me. If I can stay at 300mg for the rest of my life legally I prob will and just supplement with some npp or a oral to inhanve my test a little more. But someone can make great keepabkengains on 300mg alone with a good training regimens. Good luck


I don’t want to say his name because he could read this forum. I posted a few weeks ago about how I have a nandrolone prescription but I’m saving it up to blast it. I can’t delete it so it’s there for good. Don’t really want my doc knowing that lol, he’ll probably put two and two together if I mention his name and that along with the info I’ve posted lol

don’t wanna mess up a good thing


----------

